# Anyone ride an SXM?



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

If so , just wondering how you like it. Thanks.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

you won't find many reviews of carbon merckx unless you speak flemish. On the whole tho they seem to have a nice ride quality but come up a bit soft and heavy for pro's which should make them great recreational but pricy bikes for the rest of us.


----------



## GearsSchmeers (Jul 26, 2008)

Roger H said:


> If so , just wondering how you like it. Thanks.


I have an 08 lxm. I absolutely LOVE it so very much. I test rode 20 different carbon bicycles and this model came out on top, twice for me. I rode the Axm and Sxm also. The Axm felt alot like my old Colnago C-50, stiff and light. The Sxm rode too similiar to my LXM to warrant spending the extra dollars on the sxm over the lxm. That being said, the above poster who mentioned the frame being less stiff is certainly mistaken as this frame is very stiff and suited for racing. Unfortunately I have to sell my new lxm b/c of newly acquired sponsorship reasons and cant afford such a nice training ride Check out the classifieds on here for pics The new Merckx carbon are as fun to ride as my '89 7/11.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

I love mine. '07 SXM with Chorus; pics are in the 'official gallery' thread near the end.


----------

